# Mecaz çevirileri



## pretty wise

Selamlar herkese,

Türkçe bir şiiri Fransızcaya ve İngilizceye çevirmeye çalışıyorum ve bazı satırlarda takıldım:

*Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda
Yutkunmam imkansız*

Buradaki ''geride bırakamama'' anlamını İngilizcede ve Fransızcada nasıl verebilirim hiç bilmiyorum. Herhangi bir batı dilinde ''ukde'' hissinin yukarıdakine benzer bir metaforla anlatıldığına rastlamadım. Buradaki anlamı şiir dilinde nasıl aktarabilirim? 

Yine aynı şekilde: 

*Geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar*

Bu mısradaki duaların kabul olmaması anlamını yukarıdakine yakın ya da aynı derecede etkili bir şekilde nasıl aktarabilirim? Hem İngilizceye hem Fransızcaya çevireceğim fakat sadece bir dilden de yardımcı olabilirseniz sevinirim.


----------



## misi2991

pretty wise said:


> Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda
> Yutkunmam imkansız


You are a knot in my throat impossible to untie
I can't swallow


pretty wise said:


> Geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar


The prayers I sent up to the sky haven't been answered


----------



## _Ozgur_

Fransızca bilen bir yakınım şöyle çevirdi:

*Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda
Yutkunmam imkansız*

Tu est un noeud indenouable dans ma gorge. Il est impossible de l'avaler.

*Geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar*

Aucun de mes voeux adressé au ciel n'a été exaucé.

Tabi bunlar sadece birebir çevirileri. Yakınım bana mecazi anlamını çevirebilmemiz için şiirin tamamını ve de yazarın şiiri neyin üzerine yazdığını bilmemiz gerektiğini söyledi.


----------



## pretty wise

Merhabalar, 

Yanıtınız için çok teşekkür ederim. Şiirin tamamı şu şekilde:

Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda
Yutkunmam imkansız
Yolumu hasretle yürüyorum yorgunum
Bir adım daha atamam sensiz

Hüsranın avucunda ümitsiz
Yitik bir serçe misali yalnız 
Saçların ağarınca apansız
Beni ancak o zaman anlarsın

Geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar 
Yansın bu ateş ömür boyu yansın 
Kalbim kapanmaz bir yara kapında ağlar
Kucağına baş koymadan ölmek de mi var

Şiiri, geçmişte kalmış bir ukdeye, ulaşılamamış bir sevgiliye sitem olarak değerlendirebilirsiniz. *Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda, Yutkunmam imkansız, *dizelerini yukarıda da belirttiğim gibi (sevilen, akıldan çıkarılamayan ve ulaşılamamış bir sevgiliyi) ''geride bırakamama''  olarak*; geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar *dizesini de ''edilen duaların Tanrı tarafından kabul olmaması, karşılık bulmaması'' olarak ele alabilirsiniz.

Size ve başlığa ilgi gösteren arkadaşınıza sevgilerimi sunarım...


----------



## pretty wise

misi2991 said:


> You are a knot in my throat impossible to untie
> I can't swallow
> 
> The prayers I sent up to the sky haven't been answered



Merhaba,

Emeğinize çok teşekkür ediyorum.

Sevgiler...


----------



## _Ozgur_

Şiiri tekrar incelediğimizde ilk iki mısra için eş anlamlı ve şiir dilinde bir ifade şöyle olabilir mi acaba diye düşündük:

*Çözülmez bir düğümsün boğazımda
Yutkunmam imkansız*

Tu est un malheur irréparable et inoubliable.

Diğer mısrayı şiir dilinde ifade edemedik ama belki şöyle denilebilir:
*Geriye dönmedi göğe bıraktığım dualar*​Le ciel n'a accepté aucunes de mes prières.


----------

